# Cheap MP3 player revisit



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

My cowlacious audio board suddenly stopped playing. It acts like its playing....lights flash appropriately..but no sound comes out. Ive tried re-recording, nothing. I wonder if the programmable chip died.

So now Im looking through my stuff for the best alternate way to play sound for my pumpkin creep. I pull out one of those cheapy 16mb players we all bought up a few years back. Recall: grey and black USB player.

Could someone point me to the link on dismantling the thing and wiring into the switch? And one further question for anyone who uses them...will this AAA battery last the night? Im playing a single short file, less than a min.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I found an old thread and link. I guess these were referred to as the cheapo mp3. It's actually a A-MP016.

Player hack


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a how-to (somewhere) on wiring a controller to the cheapo player. Keep in mind that simply shorting the wires will not start playback. You have to hold the short for about 2 secs, then open it to start the player. Repeat the sequence to shut it off, or simply cut and restore the power. Controlling these players remotely was quite a circuit design challenge, but it can be done. A single battery will easily last all night if you're just triggering the single file for playback.


----------

